# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du lịch mỹ - hawaii 7 ngày

## Golden Tours

*Thiên Đường Hawaii*
*SEOUL - HAWAII*
(7 ngày – 6 đêm)

Khởi hành dự kiến: 08/05 – 14/05/2013













*Hawaii* - tiểu bang Hoa Kỳ nằm trong Thái Bình Dương cách lục địa khoảng 3.700 kilômét (2.300 dặm). Hawaii trở thành tiểu bang thứ 50 của Hoa Kỳ vào ngày 21 tháng 8 năm 1959. Với nhiều điểm tham quan hấp dẫn tại thủ phủ Honolulu: đỉnh núi Diamond, Trân Châu Cảng, lâu đài Iolani, vườn đài kỷ niệm USS Arizona, bãi biển Waikiki, các trung tâm mua sắm sầm uất,.. đã thu hút hơn 8 triệu du khách mỗi năm.

*Ngày 1 : SGN* * –* *HÀN QUỐC (Ăn tối) *  

Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất đáp chuyến bay đi Hawaii. Qúa cảnh tại Hàn Quốc.

Sau đó,  đáp chuyến bay đi Hawaii.

*Ngày 2:* *HONOLULU* *(Ăn ba bữa)*

Đến Hawaii vào buổi sáng.

Xe và HDV đưa đoàn đi tham quan:

*¨      Bãi biển Waikiki dài gần 3km nổi tiếng nhất Hawaii, tự do nằm phơi nắng, tắm biển, tham gia các trò chơi trên biển. * 






*¨      Miệng núi lửa Kim Cương (Diamond Head)*





*¨      Kahala được ví như Beverly Hills ở Los Angeles, khu dân cư Hawaii Kai.*

*¨      Blow Hole, nơi đón nhận những đợt sóng đầu tiên vào bờ. * 





Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, tiếp tục tham quan:

¨      *Vịnh Hanauma Bay Lookout, rặng núi Pali hùng vĩ*

Nhận phòng khách sạn. Ăn tối, qua đêm đầu tiên tại Honolulu. 

*Ngày 3**:* *HONOLULU** (Ăn ba bữa)*

Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Đoàn tham quan:

¨      *Trân Châu Cảng (Pearl Harbor),* nơi ghi dấu cuộc tấn công quân sự bất ngờ của hải quân Nhật thực hiện nhằm vào căn cứ hải quân của Hoa Kỳ vào sáng Chủ Nhật, ngày 7 tháng 12 năm 1941, dẫn đến việc Hoa Kỳ sau đó quyết định tham gia vào hoạt động quân sự trong Thế chiến thứ hai.

¨      *Tượng vua Kamehameha,* người đã có công thống nhất toàn đảo Hawaii.






¨ *Khu phố Trung Hoa (China Town), tòa nhà Quốc hội State Capitol*

¨      *Cung điện Iolani, nghĩa trang quốc gia Punchbowl.*

Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Qúy khách tự do mua sắm, tắm biển.  

Dùng bữa tối, nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 4**:* *HONOLULU** (Ăn ba bữa)*

            Ăn sáng tại khách sạn.

*¨      Qúy khách tự do tham quan, tắm biển, mua sắm tại các trung tâm thương mại.*

Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan:

*¨      Trung tâm văn hóa thổ dân của Hawaii Polynesian Cultural Center. Tại đây, Quý khách sẽ khám phá cuộc sống, sinh hoạt đa dạng về âm nhạc, nghệ thuật, y phục, liên hoan lễ hội, chèo thuyền, cách săn bắn, nơi ở….của các dân tộc sống rải rác trên các hòn đảo lớn nhỏ trong quần đảo Hawaii: Samoa, Maori New Zealand (Aotearoa), Fiji, Tonga, Eater Island, Tahiti và Marquesas.*




Ăn tối buffet. Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

*Ngày 5**:* *HONOLULU – FREE & EASY** (Ăn* *sáng**)*

Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Nguyên ngày Qúy khách tự do vui chơi, mua sắm, tắm biển. Ăn trưa và tối tự túc.

*Ngày 6**:* *HONOLULU –  SEOUL* *(Ăn* *sáng, tối**)*

Dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Hàn Quốc.

*Ngày 7**:* *HÀN QUỐC – TP. HCM (Ăn sáng) * 

Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất/ Nội Bài, kết thúc chương trình du lịch. Chào tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại.


*GIÁ DỊCH VỤ/ KHÁCH:
*
42,500,000 VNĐ + 6,000,000 VNĐ ( Thuế hàng không) = 48,500,000 VNĐ/ Khách
( Áp dụng cho đoàn 16 khách trở lên)





*Bao gồm:*

-          Vé máy bay như chương trình SGN–  HNL – SGN

-          Thuế các loại theo qui định của hãng hàng không  (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé).

-          Khách sạn 3 sao (tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba)

-          Ăn uống, phí tham quan, vận chuyển như chương trình.

-          Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, giàu kinh nghiệm.

-          Bảo hiểm du lịch (mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả).

-          Quà của Golden Tours: nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.

*Không bao gồm:*

-          Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị 06 tháng tính đến ngày về VN)

-          Phụ thu phòng đơn: 6.800.000 VND/ 4 đêm tại Honolulu.

-          *Lệ phí phỏng vấn: 3.360.000 VND .*

-          Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương : 126.000 VNĐ/khách/ngày.

-          Các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình, chi phí hành lý quá cước, chi phí điện thoại,...

-          *Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).*

*Ghi chú*_:_

-          _Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình._

-          *Nếu số lượng từ 10 – 14 khách: Phụ thu: 9,000,000 VNĐ/ Khách*


*Golden Tours Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ.* 






*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:*

*Công Ty Cổ Phần Du Lịch Điểm Vàng (Golden Tours)*
*  Tel:* (+848) 3925 3456 - *Fax:* (+848) 3925 6787
*  Ad:* 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC
*  Email:*  info@goldentours.vn - sales@goldentours.vn - *Website:* Golden Tours - tour du lich - tour nuoc ngoai - tour chau au


__

----------

